# Members You Miss (Mark XII)



## Bacon Boy (Mar 29, 2012)

Who do you miss? (The 'xth' thread about this subject.) They can be from TBT 1.0 or here.

Honestly, I miss Tyeforce (or just Tye). If you knew him, you would know why.  (That boy would defend Nintendo with his last dying breath.)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't use the "I miss Jeremy" line anymore.



I'd probably say the majority of people who hung out in the ol' Hydrant.

Even "Teh Kittehs" (Is that what they used to call themselves?)

No matter how many times they'd get on my nerves (Andy can empathize)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2012)

Same, I miss a lot of FH's members.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 29, 2012)

It's weird that when this thread was created, members that haven't been active for months start showing up again.


----------



## Princess (Mar 29, 2012)

Muse.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2012)

Aeri Tyaelaria :'(


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2012)

nigel :'(


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 31, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Aeri Tyaelaria :'(



I guess Aeri hasn't been around in awhile now that I think about it.
I miss Tye too.

I haven't seen [Nook] around in a long time too.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 31, 2012)

AndyB, he was a class act.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2012)

AndyB said:


> AndyB, he was a class act.



One of the earlier members here.  Sad to see him pass away at such a young age.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 31, 2012)

Diddy girl 97? That person always put a smile on my face with some weird threads.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

BasonJurrows.

suprised no one said that yet :\


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> BasonJurrows.
> 
> suprised no one said that yet :\



I was going to mention it but didn't know if I'd get in trouble or not. lol

I know who I miss! I miss Poe Salesman. He was a pretty cool dude


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2012)

Man, there are a lot. The old crew! Ultra, Nick, Justin, ZF, Darth, Sporge, fish (I don't remember how to do the weird "f"), Mino (although I know he's still kind of around), Smart Tech Dragon, and then of course Bulerias. I miss everybody from back then, it's really bizarre to think so much time has passed since those days.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2012)

Grawr said:


> Man, there are a lot. The old crew! Ultra, Nick, Justin, ZF, Darth, Sporge, fish (I don't remember how to do the weird "f"), Mino (although I know he's still kind of around), Smart Tech Dragon, and then of course Bulerias. I miss everybody from back then, it's really bizarre to think so much time has passed since those days.


Bulerias has been on occasionally, but not recently I think.
It's been a while since you were on here too. Welcome back!


Also, just thought of Psychonaut. He hasn't been on for a while....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I was going to mention it but didn't know if I'd get in trouble or not. lol
> 
> I know who I miss! I miss Poe Salesman. He was a pretty cool dude


And Happy Mask Salesman


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2012)

Grawr said:


> Man, there are a lot. The old crew! Ultra, Nick, Justin, ZF, Darth, Sporge, fish (I don't remember how to do the weird "f"), Mino (although I know he's still kind of around), Smart Tech Dragon, and then of course Bulerias. I miss everybody from back then, it's really bizarre to think so much time has passed since those days.



Justin is a regular you know. 

Sporge, Darth, and Bul are on every now and then.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2012)

Grawr said:


> Man, there are a lot. The old crew! Ultra, Nick, Justin, ZF, Darth, Sporge, fish (I don't remember how to do the weird "f"), Mino (although I know he's still kind of around), Smart Tech Dragon, and then of course Bulerias. I miss everybody from back then, it's really bizarre to think so much time has passed since those days.



Those were the days... ;-;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 1, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> And Happy Mask Salesman




Gotta love'm.




[size=-200]kekeke..[/size]


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wish I could be on more, but you know getting higher education degrees, among other things

I have seen sooo many people come and go on here.  Truthfully having fun with people on here got me through some rough patches in high school... yeah that was soo long ago lol

would love to see this place regain more activity and older people again...

That said I hate showing favorites, I think Smart Tech is the one person I have no way of contacting.  Kinda upset he severed connection sooo well.


----------



## williamd (Apr 3, 2012)

Man oh man I havent been on in awhile but Tye left? He was a cool dude.


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Aeri Tyaelaria :'(



He died in the most peaceful way possible. R.I.P

Now that you mention it. What happened to Tye?


<inb4bumpraaage>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 7, 2012)

Tye runs the Streetpass meetings in his city with his boyfriend. He still works at Toys R' Us, too. I haven't heard anything different. (I'm friends with him on Facebook.)


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

At least he's doing well. 

does [nook] still secretly live here on TBT


----------



## SockHead (Apr 7, 2012)

rafren said:


> At least he's doing well.
> 
> does [nook] still secretly live here on TBT



Almost forgot that name. No, he doesn't even come here on invisible. But his absence doesn't really effect me, other than less reports. (lol)


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Almost forgot that name. No, he doesn't even come here on invisible. But his absence doesn't really effect me, other than less reports. (lol)



Well well. Never expected him to die, moreover ditch the forums.

do we haz a new nook nao


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

Nook comes online but doesn't log in and views the forums as a guest,
the he goes on an alt. account and is like "trolololol" he told me


----------



## Sarah (Apr 8, 2012)

Draco Roar


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 9, 2012)

did anybody miss me 
(nobody remembers)


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2012)

Ron Swanson said:


> did anybody miss me
> (nobody remembers)


yes


----------



## merinda! (Apr 9, 2012)

I miss everyone that I used to talk to.

Rob, Chris, Kiley, Collin.. everyone.

But I actually missed it more when TBT was active.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 9, 2012)

I MISS EVERYONE (That I knew)
AND, Horus. <3


----------



## Thunder (Apr 9, 2012)

Nightray said:


> I MISS EVERYONE (That I knew)
> AND, Horus. <3



For a second I was gonna go "Horus you self-centered *******"

But it's NIGHTY WIGHTY


----------



## beanofcoffee (Apr 10, 2012)

coffeebean. I miss her quite dearly.


----------



## MirandyB (Apr 10, 2012)

i miss jjh.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 11, 2012)

merinda! said:


> I miss everyone that I used to talk to.
> 
> Rob, Chris, Kiley, Collin.. everyone.
> 
> But I actually missed it more when TBT was active.



Hi.

I miss everyone from FH, SoF and EPIC 

But honestly, that doesn't consume me much. I'm in a much better place socially and emotionally right now than I was back when I joined up here, this forum was really just a distraction. Instead of spending all my free time on the Internet I'm busy going out with friends, or studying or just... Doing stuff... So even though I sometimes miss people from here life's pretty good right now. (if you read this pally I will still come visit you when I'm 21 lol)


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2012)

MirandyB said:


> i miss jjh.



I do too. It's sad how things ended the way they did, with alot of old members.


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2012)

Ciaran said:


> (if you read this pally I will still come visit you when I'm 21 lol)


bby :')


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2012)

double post.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 11, 2012)

Aeri, Pachireecko, Typhlosion (who apparently changed his username now), Phyconaut, and [Nook]. [Nook] has always made me laugh at his trolling posts here on TBT. I also miss Tyeforce, but not as much because of the fact that he still is sending messages on Swapnote whenever I'm on my 3DS.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2012)

After actually giving it some thought I know who all I miss.

Rob, Night(even though she just posted, lol), fitzy, Gnome, Niko. A whole bunch.
Also, who all remembers the member cards Josh made? that went on right before we moved websites.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> After actually giving it some thought I know who all I miss.
> 
> Rob, Night(even though she just posted, lol), fitzy, Gnome, Niko. A whole bunch.
> Also, who all remembers the member cards Josh made? that went on right before we moved websites.


And the games he used to make.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mega


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2012)

Megamannt125 said:


> Mega



I sure don't, that guy was a dick.

(Nice of you to drop by Mega)


----------



## m12 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm saddened to hear Tye left. I missed you guys.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 24, 2012)

m12 said:


> I'm saddened to hear Tye left. I missed you guys.



We missed you too. =D

Really great to see so many people show up recently.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 24, 2012)

AndyB said:


> AndyB, he was a class act.



Responding to this post only because I had this same idea for a reply.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 24, 2012)

Fabioisonfire said:


> Responding to this post only because I had this same idea for a reply.



To say AndyB? Yeah, he's awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> We missed you too. =D
> 
> Really great to see so many people show up recently.


It's these threads, mang. You make one and they start popping up like rabbits.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 28, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> For a second I was gonna go "Horus you self-centered *******"
> 
> But it's NIGHTY WIGHTY



:O Haha!
HIIII, (Name I used to call but I forgot! :'[ ) 



Prof Gallows said:


> After actually giving it some thought I know who all I miss.
> 
> Rob, Night(even though she just posted, lol), fitzy, Gnome, Niko. A whole bunch.
> Also, who all remembers the member cards Josh made? that went on right before we moved websites.



Heeeeeeey there.  but omg, I obviously miss AndyB, Mirandi(My hachi<3) & Pallywally<3 
I can't name everyone, but I do miss you all, the old times and everything. :')


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Nightray said:


> Heeeeeeey there.  but omg, I obviously miss AndyB, Mirandi(My hachi<3) & Pallywally<3
> I can't name everyone, but I do miss you all, the old times and everything. :')



I miss you. =[


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I miss you. =[



LOL I'm such a loser, I'm forgot to mention you even though I was replying to you. Haha, but I miss ya too.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

Callie </3


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, Callie has been gone a while...


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2012)

Nook came to the IRC last night around midnight. It was depressing lol


----------



## Keenan (Apr 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Callie </3


Callie has been on several times recently, but she just stays on the homepage for like 20 minutes then leaves.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Nook came to the IRC last night around midnight. It was depressing lol


da eff

@Keenan: RIP Callie </3


Melly


I'm stalking the old site and finding the best things, and then i saw Melly's sexy drawings and realised she da best!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> da eff
> 
> @Keenan: RIP Callie </3
> 
> ...



Can't believe I forgot about Melly. =/


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

She was the best artist ever.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> She was the best artist ever.



I wouldn't go as far to say she was the absolute best. We have a ton of amazing artists here on TBT.
To mention a few, m12, Melly, Bul, ZR, Kaiaa, Toshi. Just to mention a few.
we have a lot of really talented people.


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2012)

Everybody at FH.

I sincerely do miss the conversations that I've witnessed and participated in at that good ol' place.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say she was the absolute best. We have a ton of amazing artists here on TBT.
> To mention a few, m12, Melly, Bul, ZR, Kaiaa, Toshi. Just to mention a few.
> we have a lot of really talented people.



Mel actually hand drew them.
I personally think she is the best. She was amazing.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 6, 2012)

Grawr said:


> Man, there are a lot. The old crew! Ultra, Nick, Justin, ZF, Darth, Sporge, fish (I don't remember how to do the weird "f"), Mino (although I know he's still kind of around), Smart Tech Dragon, and then of course Bulerias. I miss everybody from back then, it's really bizarre to think so much time has passed since those days.



Hey I'm not completely gone!!!

It would be awesome if we could organize an old timers fb group or skype one time or something...


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

Kalin, her spongebobness :'(


----------



## Nightray (May 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Everybody at FH.
> 
> I sincerely do miss the conversations that I've witnessed and participated in at that good ol' place.




Me too! :0 good times.


----------



## Grawr (May 7, 2012)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Hey I'm not completely gone!!!
> 
> It would be awesome if we could organize an old timers fb group or skype one time or something...



I'm up for that anytime!


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2012)

Pear </3

I've been going through ZB TBT for the past week or so, and yeah that's why i'm remembering everyone


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 8, 2012)

Basically a lot of the members from the old days.  Some are still around... but, of course, others have come and gone.

One member that stick out the most to me is PKMNMasterSamus (went by Super_Naruto for a little while).  Was probably one of my first online friends whom I knew really well.  I know Darth still frequents here  

but yeah, it'd be nice to get back in touch with him... -.-


----------



## Mino (May 17, 2012)

Sonicdude41 said:


> Basically a lot of the members from the old days.  Some are still around... but, of course, others have come and gone.
> 
> One member that stick out the most to me is PKMNMasterSamus (went by Super_Naruto for a little while).  Was probably one of my first online friends whom I knew really well.  I know Darth still frequents here
> 
> but yeah, it'd be nice to get back in touch with him... -.-



I miss you and your sweet innocence.  Musically, that is.

In all seriousness, I miss the people from the various xat chats.  But then again, they probably have either forgotten me or dislike me, probably for good reasons.

I really do miss the older members, too.  ƒish and Bulerias especially, although I still see the latter occasionally... usually talking to a girl, the handsome mother****er.  I even miss DarthGohan and all the other '05ers.  You guys aren't such a bad lot.  In retrospect, 14-year-old me (actually, 13-18-year-old-me) was kind of a dickhead... I'd like to think I'm only half the dickhead I was then.


----------



## Princess (May 17, 2012)

Sonicdude41 said:


> Basically a lot of the members from the old days.  Some are still around... but, of course, others have come and gone.
> 
> One member that stick out the most to me is PKMNMasterSamus (went by Super_Naruto for a little while).  Was probably one of my first online friends whom I knew really well.  I know Darth still frequents here
> 
> but yeah, it'd be nice to get back in touch with him... -.-


I miss you 
Despite the fact we still talk often..


----------



## Scraggy (May 17, 2012)

i miss Tye and his love for Nintendo :<


----------



## merinda! (May 17, 2012)

Trevor said:


> I miss you and your sweet innocence.  Musically, that is.
> 
> In all seriousness, I miss the people from the various xat chats.  But then again, they probably have either forgotten me or dislike me, probably for good reasons.
> 
> I really do miss the older members, too.  ?ish and Bulerias especially, although I still see the latter occasionally... usually talking to a girl, the handsome mother****er.  I even miss DarthGohan and all the other '05ers.  You guys aren't such a bad lot.  In retrospect, 14-year-old me (actually, 13-18-year-old-me) was kind of a dickhead... I'd like to think I'm only half the dickhead I was then.


awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Justin (May 18, 2012)

Trevor said:


> I even miss DarthGohan and all the other '05ers.  You guys aren't such a bad lot.  In retrospect, 14-year-old me (actually, 13-18-year-old-me) was kind of a dickhead... I'd like to think I'm only half the dickhead I was then.



I think I might tear up a little...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 18, 2012)

Trev you were a bit of chaos that is sometimes needed to keep things interesting.  Though sometimes it was a bit much

I get out of touch with so many people.  I worry I've forgotten many important people.  This site was a nice refuge in a time I needed it the most though, and it was about a game that just made me feel good at the time.  I had a lot of problems with myself back then, figuring out who I was, building a philosophy, and grappling with society.  I think I owe a lot to anyone who I interacted with on here back then.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 19, 2012)

Trevor said:


> I miss you and your sweet innocence.  Musically, that is.
> 
> In all seriousness, I miss the people from the various xat chats.  But then again, they probably have either forgotten me or dislike me, probably for good reasons.
> 
> I really do miss the older members, too.  ƒish and Bulerias especially, although I still see the latter occasionally... usually talking to a girl, the handsome mother****er.  I even miss DarthGohan and all the other '05ers.  You guys aren't such a bad lot.  In retrospect, 14-year-old me (actually, 13-18-year-old-me) was kind of a dickhead... I'd like to think I'm only half the dickhead I was then.



Ahhh, my musical innocence from all those years ago.  We stayed up until about... 4am(?) in FH chat that one night discussing that, did we not?  

Heh, part of me feels like had you not shown me all that music, I would not be listening to most of what I listen to now.... Right now, it's The Beach Boys and their works post-Pet Sounds (mainly a lot of things from the Smile Sessions, but yeah).  Heroes and Villains is a very good song, by the way -- just thought I'd tell you that.  ;p

We should strike up a chat, sometime.  Message me. 

As for Miss Pally, yes, I miss you, too. ;P

EDIT: And the people from xat, too.


----------



## Princess (May 19, 2012)

Sonicdude41 said:


> As for Miss Pally, yes, I miss you, too. ;P


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2012)

Sporge27 said:


> Trev you were a bit of chaos that is sometimes needed to keep things interesting.  Though sometimes it was a bit much
> 
> I get out of touch with so many people.  I worry I've forgotten many important people.  This site was a nice refuge in a time I needed it the most though, and it was about a game that just made me feel good at the time.  I had a lot of problems with myself back then, figuring out who I was, building a philosophy, and grappling with society.  I think I owe a lot to anyone who I interacted with on here back then.


Yea, I completely know what you mean. Had it not be for Trevor, and yes, Furry Sparks, I'd be the same ignorant, homophobic clone of my dad I was when I first signed up here. I'm almost a completely different person now.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Yea, I completely know what you mean. Had it not be for Trevor, and yes, Furry Sparks, I'd be the same ignorant, homophobic clone of my dad I was when I first signed up here. I'm almost a completely different person now.



Who knows why people end up thinking one way or another.  I'd like to think that, even under different circumstances, I'd still be a similarly open-minded individual.  The same is probably true of you.  I really feel like the internet goes a long way in exposing people to different viewpoints in a way that college is traditionally though of as doing, only at a younger age.


----------



## Horus (May 23, 2012)

Lol




Can you help me with my History final? D:


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2012)

Holy **** it's Horus


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

Yes i was thinking that, too


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Holy **** it's Horus


Iknowwww!


----------



## williamd (May 29, 2012)

I also miss Phsychonaut and [nook].  He was a huge troll and I loved it.  Physcho helped me really get started here.  Nobody really sees me often and probably has no idea who I am but still.  They were awesome people.


----------



## Morkie (May 29, 2012)

Nedrian


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

williamd said:


> I also miss Phsychonaut and [nook].  He was a huge troll and I loved it.  Physcho helped me really get started here.  Nobody really sees me often and probably has no idea who I am but still.  They were awesome people.



nook will never be forgotten


----------



## Wish (May 31, 2012)

I talk to nook on facebook so meh. I miss Elliot, Sarah and Chris alot, we used to be really really close.
I miss Nic too.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2012)

Litwick said:


> I talk to nook on facebook so meh. I miss Elliot, Sarah and Chris alot, we used to be really really close.
> I miss Nic too.



Just saw this post.

I giggled.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 21, 2012)

I miss the BOG in it's glory.  All the treasure hunts.  Oh my.

Joe, Sarah, Jami, Silver, Elliot, Steph... we had a freakin blast.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 21, 2012)

Litwick said:


> I talk to nook on facebook so meh. I miss Elliot, Sarah and Chris alot, we used to be really really close.
> I miss Nic too.



omfg wife.

pm me if you have skype and we shall talk on there and it'll be like old times when we would video on msn fhuhfeihfreohfreoufhrenauj.
too bad elly's a whore and won't talk to me but i have chris and josh (i don't know if you ever played ac with him in chris' town) but yeah i missed you okay


&&& DirtyD we need to have some reunion type thing


----------



## Elliot (Jun 21, 2012)

Sarah said:


> omfg wife.
> 
> pm me if you have skype and we shall talk on there and it'll be like old times when we would video on msn fhuhfeihfreohfreoufhrenauj.
> too bad elly's a whore and won't talk to me but i have chris and josh (i don't know if you ever played ac with him in chris' town) but yeah i missed you okay
> ...


wink


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread is depressing. What has even happened within the last few years?


----------



## dizzyismybro (Jun 22, 2012)

now your making me all sad


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 22, 2012)

Megamannt125 said:


> This thread is depressing. What has even happened within the last few years?



People just leave...I guess...


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 22, 2012)

Sarah said:


> &&& DirtyD we need to have some reunion type thing




I know, i already contacted Joe about it, he sold his copy of the game awhile back.  i haven't talked to Silver for a long time though... or Jami


----------



## Sarah (Jun 22, 2012)

DirtyD said:


> I know, i already contacted Joe about it, he sold his copy of the game awhile back.  i haven't talked to Silver for a long time though... or Jami



i talk to jami everyday and i know he's up for it but i haven't talked to silver in forever either :/


----------



## PaJami (Jun 24, 2012)

DirtyD said:


> I know, i already contacted Joe about it, he sold his copy of the game awhile back.  i haven't talked to Silver for a long time though... or Jami



Oh hey bro!  Long time no see xD I'm totally game for a reunion if we can get people interested!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 25, 2012)

MasterC said:


> Aeri, Pachireecko, Typhlosion (who apparently changed his username now), Phyconaut, and [Nook]. [Nook] has always made me laugh at his trolling posts here on TBT. I also miss Tyeforce, but not as much because of the fact that he still is sending messages on Swapnote whenever I'm on my 3DS.



I saw Pachireecko on last night, and [Nook] too. I saw Typhlosion on a few nights ago.

I had an account when it was TBT 1.0 and I forgot the password when this site was made, so I had to make another one, then about a year ago I forgot THAT one so I made this one.. hahaha. The only reason I kept forgetting my passwords was because I was always automatically logged in and never had to sign in, but I would somehow get logged out, and I never remember them.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

I want Serk


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2012)

Megamannt125 said:


> This thread is depressing. What has even happened within the last few years?



a lot of it, I think, is the new website.

I preferred the old one.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 25, 2012)

I feel so left out knowing I only signed up a few months back...


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2012)

I miss Joe, Ciaran, fitzy, Sam, Silver and I would of like to talk to Link again he hasn't been on in years.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> a lot of it, I think, is the new website.
> 
> I preferred the old one.



really?
i just think they got bored, i dont think it has anything to do with the new site


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

The new site could be involved a little maybe, but I think the members who left just grew out of it and found something else to do.

The forums will get new members slowly, then the game will come out, we'll have a huge explosion of new members and an insane list of topics all involving the same thing, then after a few months it'll die down and repeat in the next 4-5 years. lol


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2012)

It's hard to say as there are too many people that I never got the chance to know quite as much as I'd want. Out of everyone, I think the person I talked the most with would be Muse but I haven't seen him on Skype in over a year. Logged on once a very long long time but then he disappeared again before I could fully talk to him and I haven't seen him since. Hope him and everyone I never really got to know but had a great deal of fun talking with or stalking the messages of are doing well wherever they are. They have my useless good wishes. c:


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2012)

Why was I only mentioned once? Does no one miss me? ;_;

Everyone from the days TBT was active, although most people I knew were from SoF. Just too many people to list.


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2012)

I MISSED YOU BUT I FORGOT YOU


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 28, 2012)

Where is my love?

On a more serious not. Psychonaut/Razputin. Gotta love that guy.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 28, 2012)

NNNUUUMMMMMYYYYY!


----------



## Princess (Jun 28, 2012)

Numner said:


> Why was I only mentioned once? Does no one miss me? ;_;
> 
> Everyone from the days TBT was active, although most people I knew were from SoF. Just too many people to list.


Oh sweet jesus it's Collin


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I MISSED YOU BUT I FORGOT YOU



That's contradicting.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

Numner said:


> That's contradicting.



sorry numnuts


----------



## Mino (Jun 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The new site could be involved a little maybe, but I think the members who left just grew out of it and found something else to do.



grew out of it and found something else to do....
grew out of it and found something else to do....
grew out of it and found something else to do....

;_;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2012)

Trevor said:


> grew out of it and found something else to do....
> grew out of it and found something else to do....
> grew out of it and found something else to do....
> 
> ;_;


Don't worry, Trevor. You stopped growing. You have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, this thread brings back memories. Glad to see you folks are still around!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2012)

Robby! Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 30, 2012)

Rawburt said:


> Wow, this thread brings back memories. Glad to see you folks are still around!



ROBBEEERRRTTTT ;DDD


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh you know, it's that story we've all heard before. Just been busy and my activity here just kinda phased out.  Might have to stick around though since a bunch of my favs seem to stop by every once in a while, haha.

@ Elliot: Whatttttup dude! How you been?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 4, 2012)

Rawburt said:


> Oh you know, it's that story we've all heard before. Just been busy and my activity here just kinda phased out.  Might have to stick around though since a bunch of my favs seem to stop by every once in a while, haha.



You'd better stick around! Nice to see ya again.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 5, 2012)

Rawburt said:


> Wow, this thread brings back memories. Glad to see you folks are still around!



ROBERT! -throws in a pit of maneating anteaters- 8D


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2012)

PaJami said:


> ROBERT! -throws in a pit of maneating anteaters- 8D



Hahaha, good times...for me =D

@Crash - Yussir.


----------

